# PLEASE HELP! MY MUM FED PRIMROSE TO MY TORT. IS IT SAFE?



## Luca loves tortoises (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi, my mum thought she had read that primrose was safe to feed my horsfield tortoise. We tried her on it and she ate one flower. We don't know if it was safe. Is there anything we can do to weaken the effect? 

Thanks.
(We have a pic of the primrose)


----------



## Luca loves tortoises (Mar 28, 2016)

Please reply!!!


----------



## CourtneyG (Mar 28, 2016)

It is not safe, not sure if any torts ate it, the list just mention people being allergic and saying it is not a suitable food for them. Just keep an eye on them and look for excessive drooling or vomiting or unusual poop. Offer them water and grasses.


----------



## Texas Scott (Mar 28, 2016)

Luca loves tortoises said:


> Please reply!!!


Please read this http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?catID=761 You can also use this site for future plant identification


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2016)

I guess it depends upon which site you read. I looked it up on Google and was told, "Both flowers and leaves are *edible*, the flavour ranging between mild lettuce and more bitter salad greens. The leaves can also be used for tea, and the young flowers can be made into *primrose* wine."


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 28, 2016)

Luca loves tortoises said:


> Hi, my mum thought she had read that primrose was safe to feed my horsfield tortoise. We tried her on it and she ate one flower. We don't know if it was safe. Is there anything we can do to weaken the effect?
> 
> Thanks.
> (We have a pic of the primrose)
> ...


Hi there and welcome. One flower is not going to kill your tort. I've caught some of mine eating toxic plants before. No harm was done. Varied diet is the key. If this one flower is a small part of your torts diet, it will be OK I reckon. Of course as was suggested, keep an eye on her.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 28, 2016)

My tortoises eat plants that they shouldn't when they roam the yard. It has never hurt them, thankfully. I think that it's because not enough was ingested to do any serious harm and they are otherwise very healthy.
I'll bet that your tortoise will be alright.


----------



## Luca loves tortoises (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you everybody! She has eaten well since and she is acting fine. We will keep an eye on her and we think she will be OK. We really appreciate all your help.

Thanks!!!


----------



## CourtneyG (Mar 28, 2016)

The issue with toxic plants and anything toxic really, one or two might not hurt you or your pet. But keep eating those 1 or 2 or even more every day or even every other 3rd or 5th day the levels start to rise in the body and then it becomes toxic.


----------



## ascott (Mar 28, 2016)

Luca loves tortoises said:


> Hi, my mum thought she had read that primrose was safe to feed my horsfield tortoise. We tried her on it and she ate one flower. We don't know if it was safe. Is there anything we can do to weaken the effect?
> 
> Thanks.
> (We have a pic of the primrose)
> ...



Primrose is perfectly edible. Edible for you as well. It is actually very tasty...it has some medicinal use as well as old folk stories of its uses....


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 29, 2016)

My tortoise ate buttercups which are known to be toxic and nothing happened. Don't worry .


----------

